
Recruiters and Phone Calls - awacs
Why do they all prefer to talk to you instead of dealing in email until the time when a call is actually warranted? Perhaps there&#x27;s a logical reason out there.
======
tedyoung
Because many recruiters are basically salespeople, and sales is most effective
when done in person or on the phone.

